# English speaking



## cathmack (Jun 25, 2012)

I live in Sitges and would like to meet and make new english speaking friends. My hubby works in the Uk a lot and it would be nice to make some new friends.


----------



## fiona1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello! I live in Barcelona City, I arrived here last october 2011 but i am originally from manila, philippines. My husband is a naturalized spanish citizen. Right now, i don´t have any friends here because i cannot speak and understand Castellano very well. I´m a housewife with no kids. a little bit homesick ;(


----------



## cathmack (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello Fiona1984, thank you for replying to my message. I have lived in Spain now for four years and still struggling with the language. I have a few friends through my husband but do not have any of my own friends. It would be nice to be able to go and grab a coffee and have a chat with somebody sometimes. I don't work here either and my family are grown up now. Maybe we could meet for a coffee or some lunch in Barcelona some time when it suits you. My name by the way is Catherine. I am 49 and originally from Scotland. Hope to hear from you soon


----------

